# What shall i make???



## alfie reptiles (Nov 9, 2008)

hi guys 

i am very bored this evening so i was just wondering i have a male albino and was thinking what to get for him??? i might just stick with a female albino but that is a bit boring i want to spice it up a little any ideas looking around £500 mark? :2thumb:

Thanks 
Alfie


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

It wuld take some time but get a yellow belly pair and in the long run produce some albino ivories: victory:, I think they're pretty cool!







.

You's also get albino yellow bellies
.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

spider or pin?

100% het pied?
to produce poss DHs: 100% het albino 50% het pieds
buy yourself a DH male at a later date

*paulibabes*... OP wouldnt need a Yb pair, just a female would do


----------



## alfie reptiles (Nov 9, 2008)

paulibabes said:


> It wuld take some time but get a yellow belly pair and in the long run produce some albino ivories: victory:, I think they're pretty cool!image


:gasp::gasp: they are sooooo amazing so let me get this straight i need a yellow belly female breed with my male then breed the het yellow belly back to the albino and how many years of breeding are we talking???


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

alfie reptiles said:


> i need a yellow belly female breed with my male then breed the het yellow belly back to the albino???


yep... (think you meant 'Yb het'... not 'het Yb')

would be quicker (by a few years) if your bino was female tho


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alan1 said:


> spider or pin?
> 
> 100% het pied?
> to produce poss DHs: 100% het albino 50% het pieds
> ...


Breeding back to the mother and father then?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

paulibabes said:


> Breeding back to the mother and father then?


huh ?

OP's albino x female Yb = normal and Yb, all het albino
out of that *one* clutch, you should get male and female Yb's, all of which would be 100% het albino

male Yb het albino x female Yb het albino (brother and sister) = 1:16 albino ivory

as said earlier... "just a female will do"...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alan1 said:


> huh ?
> 
> OP's albino x female Yb = normal and Yb, all het albino
> out of that *one* clutch, you should get male and female Yb's, all of which would be 100% het albino
> ...


Sorry that's the answer to the quesion I should of asked. I did know that even just had a brain fart there:whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

paulibabes said:


> Sorry that's the answer to the quesion I should of asked. I did know that


no problem...
i gathered that's what you were thinking, hence the full explanation


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

You could try for a spider het albino or a Pin stripe het albino


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alan1 said:


> no problem...
> i gathered that's what you were thinking, hence the full explanation


Yep ha ha cheers mate! Btw the shed is great! I'll need one of those in the future no doubt:2thumb:.


----------



## alfie reptiles (Nov 9, 2008)

so let me get this straight you breed the albino and the yellow belly you then breed the yellow belly het to the albino you then breed the albino yellow belly to the yellow belly to get ivory albino's?? wow that is a mouthful


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

alfie reptiles said:


> so let me get this straight you breed the albino and the yellow belly yep
> you then breed the yellow belly het to the albino nope
> you then breed the albino yellow belly to the yellow belly to get ivory albino's?? nope


read post 7 again...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alfie reptiles said:


> so let me get this straight you breed the albino and the yellow belly you then breed the yellow belly het to the albino you then breed the albino yellow belly to the yellow belly to get ivory albino's?? wow that is a mouthful


Right you breed yellow belly and albino...

You then breed two of the yellow belly het for albino, offspring together and you get albino ivorys:no1:!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

paulibabes said:


> Right you breed yellow belly and albino...
> 
> You then breed two of the yellow belly het for albino, offspring together and you get albino ivorys:no1:!


correct...
only a 1:16 chance tho, so may take more than one clutch


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alan1 said:


> correct...
> only a 1:16 chance tho, so may take more than one clutch


I see, so he's better off keeping and breeding all of the offspring together... Keeping it staright mind, breeding the same sexs together won't make a lot of progress it has to be said.


----------



## alfie reptiles (Nov 9, 2008)

alan1 said:


> correct...
> only a 1:16 chance tho, so may take more than one clutch


so three things if you get two female yellow belly het for albino what would you breed them to?? to get albino ivorys? second realisticaly if you have a 1:16 chance how many times would you have to breed to get the albino ivory. last thing how much do albino ivory's sell for?

Thanks
Alfie


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alfie reptiles said:


> so three things if you get two female yellow belly het for albino what would you breed them to?? to get albino ivorys? second realisticaly if you have a 1:16 chance how many times would you have to breed to get the albino ivory. last thing how much do albino ivory's sell for?
> 
> Thanks
> Alfie


Right it really depends on the clutch size and the amount of luck points you have on your pokedex...

Let's say you end up with roughly 4 eggs per clutch... then you need 4 clutch to have gotten atleast one! But you could end up getting one in your first clutch etc etc, so it's random really. 

Albino Ivorys will fetch more than you need... Not entirely sure but a good few thousand I'd say!


----------



## alfie reptiles (Nov 9, 2008)

paulibabes said:


> Right it really depends on the clutch size and the amount of luck points you have on your pokedex...
> 
> Let's say you end up with roughly 4 eggs per clutch... then you need 4 clutch to have gotten atleast one! But you could end up getting one in your first clutch etc etc, so it's random really.
> 
> Albino Ivorys will fetch more than you need... Not entirely sure but a good few thousand I'd say!


ok thanks for that i do have another question when i breed the albino to the yellow belly how will i know which ones are het albino and which are het albino yellow belly???


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

alfie reptiles said:


> ok thanks for that i do have another question when i breed the albino to the yellow belly how will i know which ones are het albino and which are het albino yellow belly???


You'll know! You should be able to tell the diference between a yellow belly and a normal. So all the yellow belly visuals should be het for albino... It's all new to me too, but from what I've gathered this is correct.: victory:


----------



## alfie reptiles (Nov 9, 2008)

paulibabes said:


> You'll know! You should be able to tell the diference between a yellow belly and a normal. So all the yellow belly visuals should be het for albino... It's all new to me too, but from what I've gathered this is correct.: victory:


ok thanks alot mate :notworthy:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

alfie reptiles said:


> so three things if you get two female yellow belly het for albino what would you breed them to?? to get albino ivorys? second realisticaly if you have a 1:16 chance how many times would you have to breed to get the albino ivory. last thing how much do albino ivory's sell for?


1. To get albino ivories, mate a female yellowbelly het albino to one of the following four snakes --
albino ivory (most expensive)
albino yellowbelly
ivory het albino 
yellowbelly het albino (cheapest)


2. Best answer I can give is probabilities. If a pair of yellowbelly het albinos are mated, there is a 50% probability of getting at least one albino ivory in the first 11 eggs. If you produce 25 babies, there is a 98% probability of getting at least one albino ivory.

3. Can't help you there. All I can say is that there will probably be more albino ivories available in 4-5 years time than now. The laws of supply and demand say that the price will be lower then.

By the way, by definition, the two genes in a heterozygous gene pair are not the same. So a het yellowbelly has a yellowbelly mutant gene paired with a normal gene. This pair of genes produces the appearance that we call yellowbelly.

Good luck.


----------



## alfie reptiles (Nov 9, 2008)

paulh said:


> 1. To get albino ivories, mate a female yellowbelly het albino to one of the following four snakes --
> albino ivory (most expensive)
> albino yellowbelly
> ivory het albino
> ...



ok thanks for that mate :2thumb:


----------

